# Vail..Discount Lift Tickets?



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Im coming down to Vail on Sat to ski with my cuz and was wondering if anyone knew of a way to get discounted lift tickets. Ill buy your comp passes...cmon.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Asking for it...*

That will get your friend fired, cuz. Their name is on the pass and it can be traced back to them. No problem for you, but you might get your bro fired / (fcked).

Be that as it may, Vail is AWFUL on Saturdays. Everyone, their mother, and the kitchen sink are here on Saturday and IT SUCKS. 

I'd pay the money for Loveland on a powder day and save the time and get the tracks. There are always stashes at Vail, but the funnel to chair 2 in the morn and likewise to 11 in the afternoon are scandalous.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

So does anyone know if there are any discounted tickets for Vail?


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Free Vail*

Hike up the Bear Tree cat track to the bottom of chair 2 or mill creek road to the bottom of chair 10 takes about hour or less if you are in shape i've done it in the past on blackout days. Also if you know anyone with an epic pass I believe they get 1 free day and a few discounted $50.00 tickets if they go to the ticket window and ask. Hope this helps


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Swimteam is correct...anyone with any type of pass (Epic, merchant, Colorado Pass-the 10 days at vail pass) can get some type of discount. 

So find what type pass your friends have and call the ticket office, they'll tell you the rate. Some of the passes have 4 tix at $45 attached....some have "ski with a friend" which only takes of $20-30.


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

swimteam101 said:


> Hike up the Bear Tree cat track to the bottom of chair 2 or mill creek road to the bottom of chair 10 takes about hour or less if you are in shape i've done it in the past on blackout days. Also if you know anyone with an epic pass I believe they get 1 free day and a few discounted $50.00 tickets if they go to the ticket window and ask. Hope this helps



Just did it for some buds... vail is the only one that is f'ing pricey even with the ski with a buddy/friend passes on the 5-mountain/epics. - 75$, still cheaper then the usual pass, but not by much.. .save your money and go somewhere else. the buddy passes are only 50/55 at all of the other resorts.


----------



## dcvail (Jan 19, 2009)

there's a military discount for $59 I believe.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe some employees have leftover discount vouchers. I usually would have some left late in the season that don't get used. You can't sell them (or you get fired) but you can give them to whomever you want. I would share, but I took this season off.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

P.S. There isn't any other convential way of getting a discount besides from a pass holder. You can't go hit King Soopers or something like that...


----------

